# Lighting - can you use normal fluorescent fittings, but put aquarium tubes in it?



## David_S (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I know you can get the proper aquarium fluorescent lights like the ones that AquaOne make, but they are rather expensive. I was wondering if any of you guys have used just a standard fluorescent base, and fit it with aquarium fluorescent tubes (such as biolux)??

Also, what tubes would you recommend - the pink biolux tubes, or the blue ones, etc...???

For a 350 Liter tank, how much light should I be using?

Thanks,
David S.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As long as the base can fit the light (T-5, T-8, T-12, etc..) and doesn't exceed the rated wattage of the base you can use any light you like, including the biolux. I would stick with 6500k bulbs. 6500k is the temperature of the sun at noon and they are the less expensive bulbs, usually.


----------



## Indiana Hurricane (Feb 14, 2010)

I built my own hood and used the fittings that I got at the local hardware store (HD).


----------

